# need apaan oil



## avlijaner (Sep 16, 2022)

hi did anyone lately have any luck with finding a supplier for apaan my chemist would really really appreciate a new source


----------



## btcboss2022

avlijaner said:


> hi did anyone lately have any luck with finding a supplier for apaan my chemist would really really appreciate a new source



avlijanerWhat CAS?


----------



## avlijaner

4468-48-8


----------



## btcboss2022

Only China suppliers


----------



## avlijaner

you know of any legitimate one ?


----------



## btcboss2022

avlijaner said:


> you know of any legitimate one ?



avlijanerSure but I need to talk with them first how much do you need?


----------

